
JPMorgan Chase gives fintechs data access deal deadline - inamesh
https://www.finextra.com/newsarticle/35292/jpmorgan-chase-gives-fintechs-data-access-deal-deadline
======
inamesh
Why is this so hard? But also, why doesn't JPMC implement webhooks? Webhooks
will solve half the problem.

